# Boyfriend spends more time cuddling horse than me



## fariba001 (16 December 2013)

Ok this is going to sound silly but, my boyfriend spends more time with his horse than me even when he has been away for a bit and not seen me the horse gets more attention than me and I feel rather left out. What dose this mean and what should I do?

I ride myself, and understand the love between a horse and rider. But is it fair for me to get at least a little bit jealous?


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

appears we have a troll in our mists


----------



## SpottyTB (16 December 2013)

You should go and buy a horse onesie and canter around him neighing in the hope he may show you some attention. Good luck in your venture to make your OH love you as much as he loves his horse.


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

spotty little reindeer said:



			you should go and buy a horse onesie and canter around him neighing in the hope he may show you some attention. Good luck in your venture to make your oh love you as much as he loves his horse.
		
Click to expand...

lol pmsl :d:d:d


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (16 December 2013)

What Lives under Bridges Trolls if Iam Not Mistaken otherwise known as FDH


----------



## MadBlackLab (16 December 2013)

Obviously the tritty-trot of the little Billy Goats Gruff woke him up


----------



## twiggy2 (16 December 2013)

Spotty Little Reindeer said:



			You should go and buy a horse onesie and canter around him neighing in the hope he may show you some attention. Good luck in your venture to make your OH love you as much as he loves his horse.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic


----------



## HaffiesRock (16 December 2013)

I would rub yourself all over your OH's horse so you smell like it. That is guaranteed to get you a cuddle. Good luck.


----------



## Echo Bravo (16 December 2013)

But I love my horses and my Hubby knows this, he loves his pianos, guitors and plus many other things so what, after nearly 45 years of marriage do you think we may have hit the button. Like each to their own, we each enjoy life, he helps me with the horses and much more and I give him space to play his piano, computer etc. Any relationship is give and take.


----------



## TrasaM (16 December 2013)

HaffyChristmas! said:



			I would rub yourself all over your OH's horse so you smell like it. That is guaranteed to get you a cuddle. Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

This^^ plus wait until he tries cuddling up to you and then kick him. If he ignores you nip him hard on the arm or whatever body part you can easily sink teeth into and never forget to fart loudly if he's standing behind you.


----------



## chestnut cob (16 December 2013)

TrasaM said:



			This^^ plus wait until he tries cuddling up to you and then kick him. If he ignores you nip him hard on the arm or whatever body part you can easily sink teeth into and never forget to fart loudly if he's standing behind you.
		
Click to expand...

Also, my BF just loves it when I have a drink then spit most of it out all over him.  And I often wipe my mouth on him during a meal, he particularly likes being covered in my food slobber.  If that doesn't turn him on, OP, then nothing will!


----------



## DragonSlayer (17 December 2013)

What if this IS a genuine ask for help?

Why do people instantly yell troll?

I take posts at face value until proven otherwise then I'll just say 'meh' as I haven't actually been affected by what's been posted....

OP, my OH works long hours and sometimes it seems we pass each other in the night. As daft as it sounds we work out a 'calender' when to spend time with each other, and he too, has a horse, all this has to be factored in, I'd suggest you do the same!

My ex felt left out....but he was warned beforehand that horses would ALWAYS be a top priority in my life, he decided it was OK, but then changed his mind and tried to get the horses out....it's why he's my ex.


----------



## dianchi (17 December 2013)

Bit early for school to be out isn't it?


----------



## TrasaM (17 December 2013)

There have been a whole series of these type of posts now and the OP never responds. Highly unlikely to be genuine  
But yes, I'm sure there are a whole load of OHs out there who think the horse means more than they do, mine included..poor man  he's asked if I'd love him more if he were a horse but I told him that an overweight ginger highland pony would not be my first choice


----------



## magpie92 (18 December 2013)

TrasaM said:



			This^^ plus wait until he tries cuddling up to you and then kick him. If he ignores you nip him hard on the arm or whatever body part you can easily sink teeth into and never forget to fart loudly if he's standing behind you.
		
Click to expand...

TrasaM i love your reply actually crying


----------



## magpie92 (18 December 2013)

if genuine i have been in the same shoes as you op, i always view it relationships are two way streets and if its you thats making all the effort to get nothing in return then is it really worth it? my relationship never worked as we just never saw each other and when we did it was me making the 3hr drive to see him and he never bothered or wated to the night before i was to head up and then phone with some excuse like i have a show i forgot about so we called it quits, hope you find your answer soon


----------



## Spot_On (18 December 2013)

My OH used to cuddle my horse more than me quite often..... probably why my horse used to fart in my face every day whilst picking out his back feet!!


----------



## BeautySoph (29 December 2013)

Haha!!!


----------

